# seaching for a german cookie



## biancac07 (Dec 26, 2004)

I am trying to find this type a cookie and I know its either german or some type of Europeon cookie. My sisterinlaw's, Motherinlaw makes these cookies and she will not give me the recipe. Or tell me what this cookie is. I only get this cookie at Christmas time and I am going to try and discrbe this cookie to you so if you can please help it would bring a smile to my family. Ok it looks like it a spitzsbuben cookie but darker in color and shaped like a square. I am not sure if the pulverized nut in the this butter cookie is almond or hazelnut and there are some sort of spice like cinnimon or ginger brown sugar or what. this cookie is moist and does not crumble when eaten. and the jelly that is on it might be red current or apricot jelly not sure or even cherry jelly. If anyone can help me it would be so appreciated. Thank you so much.


----------



## phishstyx (May 21, 2003)

Wow. I bake a lot of cookies (baked 15 - 16 dozen each of 12 different types just for giving away at christmas) and tend to look for cookies that are different from the usual stuff to make so I was hoping I might be able to help but "there are some sort of spice like cinnamon or ginger brown sugar" and "the jelly that is on it might be red current or apricot jelly not sure or even cherry jelly" is kinda vague. Cinnamon and ginger are distinctly different in flavor, as are the jams mentioned. Could you possibly narrow it down a bit? Try to really think about what you're tasting while eating one.


----------



## cookieboy12 (Apr 12, 2005)

Dear Bianca, I can imagine, the cookie you mean. Can it be that it is called " Printen"? They are very tasty and here you can buy them in heart shapes. I will look it up and tell you then.


----------

